# Giletti passa a Mediaset. Addio alla Rai.



## admin (1 Aprile 2016)

Massimo Giletti, uno dei conduttori di punta della Rai, starebbe per dare l'addio all'azienda. Il suo futuro, secondo quanto riportato da "Oggi" è a Mediaset. Decisiva, sarebbe stata la mediazione e la spinta di Maria De Filippi. Ora restano da capire solamente i tempi del passaggio di Giletti a Mediaset. Il conduttore, per contratto, potrebbe restare forzatamente alla Rai per un altro anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

maria de filippi è il boss


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Giletti, uno dei conduttori di punta della Rai, starebbe per dare l'addio all'azienda. Il suo futuro, secondo quanto riportato da "Oggi" è a Mediaset. Decisiva, sarebbe stata la mediazione e la spinta di Maria De Filippi. Ora restano da capire solamente i tempi del passaggio di Giletti a Mediaset. Il conduttore, per contratto, potrebbe restare forzatamente alla Rai per un altro anno.



Sicuramente un allenatore migliore di Brocchi


----------

